# Weeks Bay AL Fishing?



## CoastalGAfisher07 (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking at taking a trip to AL and renting a house on Weeks Bay at the end of October and bringing a Cayo 180. Ive fished in the Elberta area and it was great but that was years ago. Is the fishing any good in Weeks bay or should I look at renting a house for less money inland and just towing the boat to a different area to fish? Thanks!


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

What type of fishing?


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Weeks bay along with Fish & Magnolia river can be good in October pending rainfall/water salinity. Sightfishing opportunities there are limited to zero, but the trout fishing can be good. If you're looking to sightfish, it's a short trailer down to the Big Lagoon area. Feel free to PM me any questions you have.


----------



## Tdekle2 (Oct 15, 2016)

JSFalcon said:


> Weeks bay along with Fish & Magnolia river can be good in October pending rainfall/water salinity. Sightfishing opportunities there are limited to zero, but the trout fishing can be good. If you're looking to sightfish, it's a short trailer down to the Big Lagoon area. Feel free to PM me any questions you have.


I agree with JSFalcon. I have had little to no luck fly fishing in Weeks Bay. Trout fishing (reds too) with live shrimp can be pretty good if you know the general areas to fish. If you decide to stay in that area, Bon Secour River will hold some fish as well. Be careful - Mobile Bay can get really rough. Trailering to the various areas is your safest bet.


----------



## CoastalGAfisher07 (Nov 21, 2010)

Great information thank you! I booked a house with a dock in weeks bay. Not sure I want to leave the boat tied up over night, was planning on feeling it out when we got there. I’ll definitely look more into the Big Lagoon area. We’re heading that way really to check out Fairhope and I figured I would bring the boat and do some fishing. Love the area and last time I was fishing from a kayak in Elberta and absolutely killed the trout. If the fishing is tough I may try to get back over there again! Thanks for the info gentleman!


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

You will have plenty of good opportunities in the rivers then. Especially at night, in October there will be quality redfish around. I fish that area often so reach out when you get here and I can give you some current info.


----------



## Tdekle2 (Oct 15, 2016)

Skram said:


> You will have plenty of good opportunities in the rivers then. Especially at night, in October there will be quality redfish around. I fish that area often so reach out when you get here and I can give you some current info.


Skram - Good info. Are you throwing a fly or using traditional gear.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Tdekle2 said:


> Skram - Good info. Are you throwing a fly or using traditional gear.


Just throwing flies. Although its a lot of blind casting in that area it can still be very productive.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Depending on how many storms we get that damage piers/docks on Mobile Bay fishing the pier lights at night are still productive in October. A glass minnow pattern works really good.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

CoastalGAfisher07 said:


> Great information thank you! I booked a house with a dock in weeks bay. Not sure I want to leave the boat tied up over night, was planning on feeling it out when we got there. I’ll definitely look more into the Big Lagoon area. We’re heading that way really to check out Fairhope and I figured I would bring the boat and do some fishing. Love the area and last time I was fishing from a kayak in Elberta and absolutely killed the trout. If the fishing is tough I may try to get back over there again! Thanks for the info gentleman!


There are a couple of rental houses that are on canals (east side of bay) that would be safe to leave your boat in the water. I can send you links if you like.


----------



## CoastalGAfisher07 (Nov 21, 2010)

Skram said:


> You will have plenty of good opportunities in the rivers then. Especially at night, in October there will be quality redfish around. I fish that area often so reach out when you get here and I can give you some current info.


Awesome, thank you my friend, I will do that!


----------



## CoastalGAfisher07 (Nov 21, 2010)

KimmerIII said:


> What type of fishing?


Light tackle, Im use mostly atificial but Im not opposed to live boat. Looking to catch redfish and trout, flounder are always welcome.


----------



## CoastalGAfisher07 (Nov 21, 2010)

brianBFD said:


> There are a couple of rental houses that are on canals (east side of bay) that would be safe to leave your boat in the water. I can send you links if you like.


I actually already booked one. We will be on the northeast portion of Weeks Bay!


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm assuming it's one of the houses circled. There is a public launch at the red arrow. Not sure I'd leave my boat in the water there due to the amount of wake it will get. Also I don't remember for sure which one, but one of the last couple of houses to the south in that cluster is where the lady will come out and ask/tell you not to fish around her pier.


----------



## CoastalGAfisher07 (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes it’s one of them, that’s good to know. I will more than likely just launch and load daily so my boat doesn't get beat up. I appreciate the info, this has been an extremely helpful thread.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

If you'll IM me after you get settled in I can probably give you some up to date intel.


----------



## CoastalGAfisher07 (Nov 21, 2010)

brianBFD said:


> If you'll IM me after you get settled in I can probably give you some up to date intel.


I will, thank you!


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

post closer to that date. happy to help with some info offline.


----------



## CoastalGAfisher07 (Nov 21, 2010)

KimmerIII said:


> post closer to that date. happy to help with some info offline.


Thank you, will do!


----------



## Ttoifel87 (Nov 11, 2021)

Pretty much right on by everyone. Sight casting would be tougher around WB. Not impossible but you would look at certain spots (points, grass lines, docks). Night on the lights can be productive Outside of WB the dock lights are hot all summer but slow down in October. That point across from you can hold October reds, specks and flounder. Work the grass lines there and around. Shallow but might give you a red or two for sighting. Same thing on both sides of the grass past the bridge and around the first set of islands once fish river opens up. More spring action than fall but possibly. 

Trailer down to big lagoon. Tons of grass full of trout and reds deeper to the channel. Blind casting mostly but productive when the bite is on. PM is you want some more specific info.

IMO though, save the bay for sunset and trailer to Pascagoula for the day. Sight cast heaven over there in the fall! Skinny, SKINNY water for days!


----------

